# EPS vs. time plots



## adamant (26 January 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to investing in shares and I'm looking for some charting websites that offer more than just share price vs time plots.
Initially I'd like to see some plots of eps vs time, overlaid with share prices.  Are there any website that provide this sort of data?

Regards,
Adam


----------



## adamant (2 February 2013)

After a lot of searching I've found this info on commsec

On the share analysis page they list the historical EPS 
On the charts page they have a historical chart of EPS vs price.


----------

